# Using words that invoke a smirk



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

..when used in completely innocent (ie non-sexual context) situations.

I can think of:

1. Moist
2. Flange 
3. Gusset
4. Flaps

They are all slightly tinged with onomatopoeia too. Â 

Any more?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

penal Â ;D

1. Of, relating to, or prescribing punishment, as for breaking the law. 
2. Subject to punishment; legally punishable: a penal offense. 
3. Serving as or constituting a means or place of punishment: penal servitude; a penal colony.

cheers

James


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Slightly different but something that made me belly laugh!

I got married in Florida in September, and the minister came up to my missus and said, in full voice in front of everyone 'what a lovely back entrance you have!'

She was referring to the design of the back of her dress, but I did some rather loud smirking and chuckling!

Fnarp fnarp!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

'.. remember than in the States, that fanny means your arse....'


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

helmet


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Fist.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Penetrate.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

doggy

pussy

rabbit

:-X


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

seaman

roger

pink

gaping


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

grease nipples............and asking for either male and/or female connectors.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Shaft :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

errect


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Good work folks. ;D Keep 'em coming. ;D

_sn igger_


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

lubrication


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vlastan ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Clam Chowder


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

bearded clam


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Fringe benefits .... :


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

How about our very own -

VAG(man)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Stuffing


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Spit-Roast


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

greasy pole :
rear ended :
fertive......
fettle...........
grope..........
lick, spit and polish..............

Ahhh childish humour, reminds you of your school days or lunch hours in the pub! ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

ring especially when followed by piece...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Swollen Glands


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Big end

plug


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Starfish

Axe

Bap

Bush


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Khyber Pass

And two mountains in Wales

Lord Herefords Knob

Fanny Big (sp?)

fnaar fnaar


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Awwww go on, show us yer curly wurly! :


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Awwww go on, show us yer curly wurly! :


Have you been hanging around the stys too much again


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

masticate.

Fructis (as in the shampoo - not that I have much call to say it myself)


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

starfish

Homosapien

canal

pasty (as in lack of colour, not Ginsters!)

Bell-end

;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

rusty sheriffs badge ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Climax


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Gear, Grind, Poke, Shag, Gay and 69 :-*:


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Girth.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Cherry
gobble
dip stick
raspberry
baps
jugs
stool
knobcheese
kipper
bush
crack
Arsenal
chuff


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Nutty Log 
Goose
Camel Toe
Pearl Necklace
Pan Handle
Puppies
Â ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I have to say the biggest smirk I've had in a long time was the name of a company written down the side of a juggernaught in 10ft lettering. The lorry was seen on the M4 going west and what did it say pray tell?

*Smallman Lubricants!* ;D ;D ;D

I kid you not! I pulled up at the side of the lorry and winked at the driver. He gave me one of those looks that said "yeah, yeah nothing to do with me I only drive the freaking truck!" I couldn't wait to get to work to tell everyone - very very funny! ;D
pj


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

teapot
radish
la dee dah
haddock
Hector
pixel
buffoon
titty
oink
lladro
sock
daffodil


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> teapot
> radish
> la dee dah
> haddock
> ...


Erm...la dee dah, pixel, lladro, sock, daffodil?!?!


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

One for the girls.
I'v got 9" [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

reaming


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

With all these posts we all appear to be.............

Cunning Linguists


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> One for the girls.
> I'v got 9" [smiley=gossip.gif]


really?


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

snooker.........

"is he going for the Pink or Brown? ...."

: ;D


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Being an engineer (a graduate type not a washing machine repair man type) I like the following from the most excellent sniffpetrol.com

FIVE RUDE THINGS CAR ENGINEERS MIGHT HAVE 
TO SAY WITHOUT SNIGGERING
1. Lobe
2. Big end
3. Layshaft
4. Bell housing
5. Wankel

Rhod


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> snooker.........
> 
> "is he going for the Pink or Brown? ...."
> 
> : ;D


'Is he going for the easy pink, or will he take on the tricky brown?'

;D


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> knobcheese


Did you slip that in there (as it were!) hoping no-one would notice??
As per the original post, when, in everyday innocent situations do you use the term 'knobcheese' pray tell?????


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did we have gash?


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Did we have gash?


or beaver?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

(Electronics industry)

.............. Insertion tool :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

length

cleft

shaft

hood


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

I can't believe nobody has put hard or soft


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was just thinking of

firm


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

spurt

swallow

spit

enter

ring

hoop


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

cucumber


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

Tool
Hung
Staines (always makes me laugh)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wet

Fury

Hot

Crusty


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

melons

knocker (as in door knocker)


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

shave


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

One for the girls. 
I'v got 9" :-* ;D 


> really?


YES!!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> One for the girls.
> I'v got 9" Â :-* ;D
> 
> YES!!!!


LOL... is that all :


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Frenchie
Snatch
Subaru Imprezza
Quim


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hooters

Turkey Baster


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Did you slip that in there (as it were!) hoping no-one would notice??
> As per the original post, when, in everyday innocent situations do you use the term 'knobcheese' pray tell?????


Sainsburys delicatessen counter : " can I have half a pound of knobcheese please"


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Sainsburys delicatessen counter : " can I have half a pound of knobcheese please"


Surley you mean ' Knob Feta '?

;D


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Sainsburys delicatessen counter : " can I have half a pound of knobcheese please"


which reminds me of another 'smirk' word:

roundhead


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

**** Erectus?


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Another one (apologies to fellow bikers):

Volvo


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Oral

Big one (blackpool)

Pork Sausage

Hampster.

Spread.

I bet a phyciatrist could make something of this thread.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> I bet a phyciatrist could make something of this thread.


Yep, I reckon a psychiatrist would also


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

A man once gave me directions to a new store saying, there's plenty of parking up the rear 

I'm not sure if he meant his or mine ???


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Did anybody do Smeg?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Pert

Guava

Passion Fruit

Bunting

Tongue

Lick

and, of course, Horn!


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

unrelated but

www.powergenitalia.com

has to be one of the best marketing oversights for a while


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A few I have just learnt tonight :-

'suck, squeeze, bang, blow'


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Are you sure? :


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

> A few I have just learnt tonight :-
> 
> 'suck, squeeze, bang, blow' Â


Oi,Oi - plaugerism - however you spell the frigging word! (I'll do the banging.... ;D)

In the US, just don't ask if you can 'Bum a ***!'


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Are you sure? :


Well, I thought hubs was 'havin a laugh' when he was explaing to me some techy engine jargron earlier and it did make me smirk and loose concetrnation what he was on about and think smutty and filthily hence why I put it in here ... still smirking too :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Oi,Oi - plaugerism - however you spell the frigging word! (I'll do the banging.... ;D)
> 
> In the US, just don't ask if you can 'Bum a ***!'


What is it? Do tell? ;D


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

> What is it? Â Do tell? Â ;D


No, not today, you've had your technical lesson for today, the English lesson can wait for another day ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Every time I hear the name David Seamen I smirk/grin


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Any sentence, that can be made to sound smutty by adding 'as the actress said to the bishop!"

;D

judgeing by this thread there isn't a single word in the english language that doesn't cause someone to go fnar, fnar.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2003)

> Every time I hear the name David Seamen I smirk/grin Â


Talking of seamen does anyone remember the sixties cartoon Captain Pugwash. Allegedly, his crew were called Seaman Staines, Master Bates, Roger the Cabin boy and willy.  But solicitors said "It will never stand up in court" ;D


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

kumquat

(or however it's spelt)


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> kumquat
> 
> (or however it's spelt)


Along the same line:

physalis


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

pass me some KY nurse


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Imagine living in "Booby Dingle" :

I think I'll give "Ass Loss" a miss ....

http://www.jump-around.com/features/place-names/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Imagine living in "Booby Dingle" Â :
> 
> I think I'll give "Ass Loss" a miss ....
> 
> http://www.jump-around.com/features/place-names/


Nob End. Fnnnrk

Mind you I regularly pass Nempnet Thrubwell which pleases me.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I used to have to visit companies in Mincing Lane and Crutched Friars in the City of London 

Gay Priests in the news - are they all moving to Bishops Itchington?

Pity the poor woman who lives at Fanny Barks. But it seems most 'preferences' are covered in that list. A trip up Panty Hill, on the way to Salters lodge sound like fun. Overnight I'd stay at Shafton Two Gates.


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

> Imagine living in "Booby Dingle" Â :
> 
> I think I'll give "Ass Loss" a miss ....
> 
> http://www.jump-around.com/features/place-names/


Phwarr - I can't believe there's actually a place called "Ring Burn".... Oh the child in me has been chuckling all morning... ;D


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Any place with the word "end" after.

e.g Bennets end.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

My favourite is.....

DISCHARGE


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There's a village called Lobb just outside where my in-laws live in North Devon.

Let's just hope the residents aren't lazy.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

There's a news reader on Radio 2 called 'Fenella Fudge'...........poor cow! ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Punani ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I regularly go up Lambs Passage. It's quite near to Dufferin Street.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

The 'Honorable Member'.

Lower Peover in Knutsford, Cheshire

Balls Cross in Petworth, West Sussex


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just remembered the resort of Sandy Balls. :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Just remembered the resort of Sandy Balls. Â :


Every time my sister says Sandy Balls her face lights up with a grin ... wonder why


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Perhaps the sand gets inbetween her toes


----------

